# Pike Island Pool - 10/12



## Cheesehead Cory (May 16, 2004)

Fished the Pike Is. pool yesterday with Cheezemm2 and my little brother. Expectations were pretty low, given the lack of current and not having any of my favorite baits (no shad or skippies). We got down there just after 9:00a when the fog was starting to clear. 

Checked a couple of discharges for bait - nada. So we dropped anchor and fished with shrimp, and were able to pick off a few channels and a flathead. Moved a few times after each spot gave up the few willing fish it was holding, and worked our way down to Cardinal, where we got no bites on the cat rods, but caught two gar and three smallies on grubs and crankbaits. Lots of boat traffic out there in the middle of the afternoon. We hit a few creeks on our way back upriver, with only 1 smallie to show for it. 

Went back catfishing the main river for the last few hours of the evening, and had a slow steady stream of bites going. There was a lot of surface activity around us, and I said (as I always do) that it made me want to throw a topwater. My little bro jumped on that idea and picked out a pop-R and had a hit on his first cast. A few casts later he brought in a nice big skipjack. I was so geeked, you'd think he had reeled in a sack full of money. We cut that skippy up and got bites immediately - two sauger and a flathead.

Sadly, we had to leave just when things were picking up. We were off the river and on our way home around 8:00p. Overall, a pretty good day, given the conditions: 13 channels, 4 smallies, 3 flatheads, 2 gar, 2 sauger and a skipjack. Biggest fish was a flathead in the 10 lb range. I'll post pics tomorrow or Wednesday.


----------



## Cheesehead Cory (May 16, 2004)




----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

Nice pics guys. Glad you got into them. Jim, where was your 30 lber?????


----------



## cheezemm2 (Apr 7, 2004)

It's in there, waiting.....November is almost here. If you'd ever stop making babies and I'd get married, buy a house, and switch jobs maybe we could go steelheading and pick up some of those dying shad at the same time! 

I think if it had been Saturday there would've been a 20lber in the boat by 9pm, but it was getting late for a school/work night! 

The skippie hit the water and we had bites on it w/in 5 mins!%


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

No more bass boat Corey?


----------



## Cheesehead Cory (May 16, 2004)

Nope, traded it in for the deep V Monark in May. I wanted something that I could take bass fishing or out on Erie.


----------



## RodMan (Apr 6, 2004)

Cory,

Was that you fishing the main channel near Cables Eddie (Half Moon) around dusk? If so Crappiebub and I passed you guys around 6:30 -7:00 pm heading south in a Targa w/ a 150 Opti on the back. I think we pulled out just before you guys at the Steubenville Ramp.


----------



## Cheesehead Cory (May 16, 2004)

Yep, that was us. How did you guys do? You sure got your boat loading routine down - you guys were out of there quick. Any idea how the tournament went?


----------



## RodMan (Apr 6, 2004)

We were out for the last couple of hours of light checking on the fall bite. We ended up with two walleyes, a smallmouth, and a small hybrid. I don't know how the tournament went, just that there were a lot of boats in it! We talked to several fisherman as we were putting in that said the bite was very tough.

See you on the water!

Joe


----------

